# Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to post a little weight loss secret  If you took 2 tsp's of Bragg's Apple Cider vinegar (or an equivilent true ACV), 3 x's a day before every meal, mixed in about 1/3 cup a water. You will see the weight start to some off. Now this does not mean you can eat all the vittles you care to 
eat sensibly, do some sort of exercise daily, even if it's just 10 sit ups 

To educate yourself more on the great health benefits of ACV just do a search (example: Apple cider vinegar and weight loss)

Shell


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I tried this yesterday but the vinegar made me feel icky after. I mixed it in water too.


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Suz,

A friend of mine says mix vinegar with sweet tea. I personally think about it and it makes me queasy 

Dont give up! I take a 1/2 a glass full of water (probably 1/2 cup) and I mix the 2tsp vinegar in, holding my breath before the glass even reaches my lips! 
Then have a glass of tea to chase after it, not breathing still until all this is accomplished. Whew! 

As my dd has shared with me recently, we shouldnt be dieting for the sake of losing weight and looking good. But we should be caring for our bodies as we have to live in them for quite sometime. 

The ACV (true vinegar not the $1 stuff), has alot of benefiets if we use it faithfully. My dd has done the AVC longer then I, her reasons for using it...She hears/knows of a lot of mommies that have problems during pregnancy due to their weight. She also hears/knows of women who have not cared for their bodies and are facing a lot of trials due to their eating choices. Everything we eat affects us and we have to live with the consqences of our choices, that may not affect us right away but eventually they catch up to us. My dd wants to not have these issues when she is of marrying age (she is only 21 ...She wants to be in good health.
She has lost more in inches then pounds (so far) as the ACV burns fat.

Do try it again! May I suggest a little honey stirred in the water to curb the bite that the ACV has. Let me know if this works (if you try it?)

Shell


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just bought a book by Bragg. He says that you can mix together 1 to 2 tsp ACV and 8 oz distilled or purified water, sweeten with raw honey agave nectar, or pure maple syrup to taste.

Add 2 or 3 cinnamon stcks and 4 cloves to water and bring to boil. Steep for 20 minutes. Add ACV and stevia to taste.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Momish said:


> Hi Suz,
> 
> A friend of mine says mix vinegar with sweet tea. I personally think about it and it makes me queasy
> 
> ...


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I have the Acv pills. That saves me from having to gag at the taste. I love what ACV does but I simply cannot drink or smell it.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

how well have they worked for you?


----------



## Peepsqueak (Apr 6, 2005)

I actually cannot say, because I am not consistant about taking them. However, I have them on hand and try to take them when I think about it.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Im going to try it one more time with something added to the water. Vinegar gives me indegestion so we,ll see....


----------

